# Questions about IFT jobs



## Agathon (Aug 31, 2011)

Hey guys! I need some advice here. Last week I accepted a job with an IFT company in North Hollywood. I am pretty pumped about it but am concerned that working for an IFT only company will hurt my career growth especially when just starting out. This will be my first EMS job. I went to UCLA for EMT school and intend to return for medic school. I don't really have much interest in fire but I do want to work 911 eventually. This company seems cool and pays well but I've had at least 10 other call backs since I accepted the job. I need some people who took the IFT track and are currently medics to let me know if this is the right way to go.


----------



## Cawolf86 (Sep 1, 2011)

If all you want is hours to qualify for medic school - then it's fine. 10 call backs? With 911 companies? If you want to work 911 than take a 911 job. The only drawback to doing IFT will be during medic field shifts when you don't really know understand scene control and how the flow of a 911 call goes. I did IFT only prior to medic and I think it made the learning curve a little harder but I was stronger in other areas - such a pathophysiology; since I took the time to study the diseases that our IFT patients had. I learned a lot about hemodialysis....hah.

TLDR; It doesn't matter. If you want a step up in medic school during internship then take a 911 job. They are more interesting IMO anyways.


----------



## Steam Engine (Sep 1, 2011)

Agathon said:


> Hey guys! I need some advice here. Last week I accepted a job with an IFT company in North Hollywood. I am pretty pumped about it but am concerned that working for an IFT only company will hurt my career growth especially when just starting out. This will be my first EMS job. I went to UCLA for EMT school and intend to return for medic school. I don't really have much interest in fire but I do want to work 911 eventually. This company seems cool and pays well but I've had at least 10 other call backs since I accepted the job. I need some people who took the IFT track and are currently medics to let me know if this is the right way to go.



While I'm not an EMT-P, I see no reason why you should have any problem starting out with an IFT outfit. In fact, If California is anything like my area it would be a safe assumption that most EMT's begin their career with private IFT services. Quite frankly, aside from volunteer agencies IFT companies are generally the only ones that will hire fresh EMT-B's with no experience.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Sep 2, 2011)

I started out doing EMS/IFT concurrently and i'm working on my intermediate now. The jobs are different. EMS is more fun, but IFT isn't a waste of time because you do get more exposure to patient histories when you've got all the transfer paperwork and a half hour trip to read it. I don't think IFT is necessary experience before EMS, but it isn't worthless.


----------



## EMTSTUDENT25 (Sep 2, 2011)

I think there are many tainted opinions of IFT agencies, however, I don't see anything wrong or embarrassing about working for a private company.  I'm sure thats how many successfull ems professionals got their start and will also get you in front of patients.  If you want 911 then go get it, I know a few people that work for more than one agency so that might work out for you as well.  You've received 10 call backs?


----------



## Handsome Rob (Sep 3, 2011)

IFT isn't all bad. Depends on the company. Since you are probably at f***tmed, you will encounter a lot of difficulty. Keep in the books, treat your patients, and try to avoid getting jaded toooooo quickly.

sent from my mobile command center. or phone. whatever.


----------



## emtpche (Sep 4, 2011)

There is nothing wrong with working IFT's as your first job.  As some of the responses state you can learn a lot about your pt's history and their disease process.  Also it is a good time to practice your assessment.  

As for working at a 911 it will gain you exposure to how the system works.  Seen to many EMT's think that working 911 was the golden ticket to becoming a medic and not putting in the required effort for school.   

Good luck


----------



## epipusher (Sep 5, 2011)

I agree that IFT's can be great for gaining experience. If you come to love it, nothing wrong with making a career of it as well.


----------

